

Toward a Slow-News Movement - wmf
http://mediactive.com/2009/11/08/toward-a-slow-news-movement/

======
makmanalp
Summary-ish:

> It’s mostly about persuading audiences to, among other things, “take a deep
> breath” before leaping to conclusions, as PaidContent’s Staci Kramer
> tweeted. (I don’t trust journalists to do this anymore, with too few
> exceptions.)

It's not just journalists to blame. It's the receivers too. We can't keep
false information from flowing, there's just too many excited people, too many
levels of indirection and too much incentive in putting out "cheap" news. The
point is, we have to keep in mind what sources are more likely to be reliable
and what sources aren't, and we have to filter information as it comes and
compare with other sources, not just blindly accept it. I thought they taught
this in high school, apparently not. It's a valuable skill.

